# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Apicultura  XI Congreso Latinoamericano de Apicultura 2014

## Polinizaciones

*El mercado de la miel global ha crecido en los últimos años. Dentro de este, la producción de miel de América del Sur ha desempeñado un papel vital.*En el mundo contemporáneo, los apicultores, exportadores, importadores y envasadores están mucho más informados sobre las condiciones y tendencias actuales. Los productores de miel de América del Sur gozan de un papel cada vez más importante y vital en la satisfacción de la demanda mundial de miel, incluyendo mieles blancas y oscuras, convencionales y ecológicas.La producción de muchos alimentos importantes, incluidas las frutas y frutos secos ricos en fitoquímicos y antioxidantes, depende de la polinización por las abejas y, por lo tanto, de la existencias de poblaciones de abejas sanas y vigorosas.La última década ha sido testigo de muchos cambios en los patrones del mercado mundial de la miel al estar influenciados por la salud económica y la aparición de un mayor crecimiento económico de los países en desarrollo.Argentina y EE.UU. han experimentado descensos en la producción total de miel y es poco probable que los cultivos igualen las abundantes cosechas anteriores de 100.000 toneladas métricas con porcentajes significativos de miel de color blanco (5-34mm). Ambos países han visto cambiar el uso de la tierra hacia granjas lecheras, ranchos ganaderos, la disminución del cultivo de la soja y el aumento del maíz.Ucrania, uno de los principales productores de miel y proveedor de un porcentaje significativo de miel para Europa, se encuentra inmersa en un intenso conflicto civil. Por lo mismo, la demanda de miel de Ucrania, sin duda, aumentará en países como Alemania.La producción total de miel en Asia, según la FAO informa, ha ido en aumento. Por otro lado, países como Vietnam recibieron un apoyo considerable en las últimas décadas del Banco Mundial y otros grupos para desarrollar la producción de miel, incluyendo el desarrollo de nuevas fuentes florales como la _Acacia mangium_ .La Junta Nacional de la Miel de Estados Unidos informó que el consumo total de la miel nacional e importada ha seguido aumentando en la última década, a pesar del aumento sustancial de los precios de la miel. La producción total de EE.UU. puede haber sido alrededor de 65.000 toneladas métricas.En 2013, Argentina fue el mayor exportador de miel a EE.UU., con 43.700 toneladas métricas, y a pesar de los retrasos en los envíos en el primer trimestre de 2013, el volumen de importación de Argentina de 2013 se incrementó en un 4,3% respecto al año anterior. Las exportaciones de Brasil han pasado de destinos europeos a los compradores estadounidenses en los últimos 2 años, y de enero a julio, 2014, Brasil envió 14.000 toneladas métricas a los EE.UU., un aumento significativo respecto de 2013. Brasil es un productor muy importante de miel orgánica certificada exportada a EE.UU. y Europa. Uruguay, en cambio, tuvo un descenso en el volumen de exportación a EE.UU. en 2013, en comparación con el año anterior.El éxito de los exportadores de América del Sur en el mercado de Estados Unidos está directamente relacionado con la buena calidad y el valor de la miel que producen.Las exportaciones chinas de miel que ascendieron a 125.000 toneladas en 2013, se dirigen principalmente a Japón, Reino Unido, Bélgica y España. Una muy pequeña cantidad de miel procedente de China fue importada por EE.UU. en 2013 a USD 1,60/libra para el color blanco y un precio medio de todos los colores por USD 1,34/libra (alrededor de 2.950 dólares por tonelada métrica).   Polinizaciones SAC - Polinizacion, Miel y Derivados Materiales y Equipos, Apinoticias  Temas similares: España: piden una unidad especial para delitos en la apicultura España: la apicultura trashumante se revela rentable REVISTA INTERNACIONAL APICULTURA SIN FRONTERAS XIII CONGRESO NACIONAL Y VI CONGRESO INTERNACIONAL DE LA CIENCIA DEL SUELO. Artículo: Presentarán Municipio Productivo peruano en VI Congreso Latinoamericano de Ciudades y Gobiernos locales

----------

